# Driver demands cash for moose her car killed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Driver demands cash for moose her car killed 

http://www.centralmaine.com/news/stories/021202moosecla.shtml


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

hamilton reef,
you must be a research fanatic, you always have the unusual stories. i enjoy reading them


----------

